# errore compilazione gnome-panel-2.18.3[RISOLTO]

## Tigerwalk

ottengo questo errore nella ricompilazione di gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 propostami da un revdep-rebuild.

Preciso che uso KDE ma ho attiva la use gnome perchè utilizzo alcuni programmi che si appoggiano alle librerie di gnome.

```
/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer   -o testtray  fixedtip.o na-marshal.o na-tray.o na-tray-manager.o obox.o testtray.o -lSM -lICE  -lX11  -lXau -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgnome-desktop-2 -lgnomeui-2 -lSM -lICE -lstartup-notification-1 -lbonoboui-2 -lgnome-keyring -lgnomecanvas-2 -lgnome-2 -lpopt -lart_lgpl_2 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lbonobo-2 -lbonobo-activation -lgnomevfs-2 -lglade-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lxml2 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgconf-2 -lORBit-2 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lgnome-menu -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomeui-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libSM.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libICE.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomevfs-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnome-keyring.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglade-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libxml2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libbonoboui-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomecanvas-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnome-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libpopt.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libart_lgpl_2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libpangoft2-1.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgtk-x11-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgdk-x11-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libatk-1.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libpangocairo-1.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libpango-1.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libcairo.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libbonobo-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libbonobo-activation.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgmodule-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgconf-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libORBit-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgthread-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgobject-2.0.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libglib-2.0.la' seems to be moved

...............................................................................

P -MF .deps/libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.Tpo -c wncklet.c -o libwnck_applet_la-wncklet.o >/dev/null 2>&1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets/wncklet'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3/applets'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/work/gnome-panel-2.18.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *       ebuild.sh, line 1377:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3/temp/build.log'.
```

Come dovrei fare per risolvere il problema e portare a termine la compilazione?

Grazie

----------

## Tigerwalk

Up  :Confused: 

----------

## Flameeyes

L'errore non si vede nel messaggio, probabilmente perché usi -j2 o simili e quindi appare per ultimo l'output di un comando che non è fallito. Per quanto la sfilza di warnings possano confondere, non mi pare di vedere alcun errore in quella parte, quindi deve essere prima.

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> L'errore non si vede nel messaggio, probabilmente perché usi -j2 o simili e quindi appare per ultimo l'output di un comando che non è fallito. Per quanto la sfilza di warnings possano confondere, non mi pare di vedere alcun errore in quella parte, quindi deve essere prima.

 

ok, ho messo tutto il log della compilazione su http://pastebin.ca/792428

----------

## djinnZ

ho dato solo uno sguardo veloce ma prova con fix_libtool_files.sh, riemergi libtool, controlla che non hai keeptemp nelle features(per sicurezza pialla /var/portage/tmp) e prova a riselezionare il compilatore con gcc-config/eselect compiler.

locales.gen come è configurato?

lo so che è un tantino ot ma  *Flameeyes wrote:*   

> probabilmente perché usi -j2 o simili e quindi appare per ultimo l'output di un comando che non è fallito

  come ovviare?

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> (per sicurezza pialla /var/portage/tmp)

 

/var/tmp/portage/

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ho dato solo uno sguardo veloce ma prova con fix_libtool_files.sh, riemergi libtool, controlla che non hai keeptemp nelle features(per sicurezza pialla /var/portage/tmp) e prova a riselezionare il compilatore con gcc-config/eselect compiler.
> 
> locales.gen come è configurato?
> 
> lo so che è un tantino ot ma  *Flameeyes wrote:*   probabilmente perché usi -j2 o simili e quindi appare per ultimo l'output di un comando che non è fallito  come ovviare?

 

```
locale.gen

it_IT ISO-8859-1

it_IT UTF-8
```

```
FEATURES="buildpkg ccache parallel-fetch"
```

per fix_libtool_files.sh devo eseguire lo script e basta?

cancellato il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage/

EDIT:

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 

che te lo porti a fare ancora dietro? Installa libstc++-v3 e levalo, se proprio ti serve retrocompatibilità.

Se non crei le locales US (predefinite) e hai userlocale come flag (verificare, vado a memoria e sono artereosclertotico) alcuni generatori di documentazione portano rogna.

se lanci il comando ti esce l'help, in ogni caso basta che aggiungi la versione del gcc corrente.

Non ho letto con minuzia il log ma sono gli unici problemi che mi sono saltati all'occhio.

----------

## Tigerwalk

aggiornamento: ho messo il linguaggio nativo in locale.gen, aggiunta la flag nls nel make.conf, rimosse le gcc 3.3.6-r1, emerso libstdc++-v3-3.3.6, dato fix_libtool_files.sh,.

```
#locale -a

C

en_US

en_US.utf8

it_IT

POSIX
```

all'inizio della compilazione vedo qualcosa che si riferisce a perl ed al linguaggio di sistema

```
Emerging (1 of 1) gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 to /

 * Wiping /var/tmp/portage

 *   Umounting temporary portage compile dir [ /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 ]              [ ok ]

 *   Removing content of the local portage compile dir [ /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 ]    [ ok ]

 * now /var/tmp/portage it's spick and span!

 * gnome-panel-2.18.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking gnome-panel-2.18.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * Determine new optimal TMPFS value: [ 2534M ]

 * Mounting /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 of [ 2534M ] ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Please remember that ccache data dir is outside the newly mounted

 * portage temporary directory, to preserve the spool between merges.

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = "it_IT.UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8,",

        LC_ALL = "it_IT.UTF-8,",

        LANG = "it_IT.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

>>> cfg-update-1.8.2-r1: Skipping checksum index updating...
```

cos'altro devo fare?

----------

## djinnZ

hai lanciato il comando per generare le locali (non sono in ufficio e non me lo ricordo)?

la situazione è rimasta invariata o l'unica segnalazione rimasta è questa?

c'era un comando per fare un ripristino sui moduli perl...

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho dato locale-gen.

La situazione è rimasta invariata. Quella parte che ho postato, non so perchè, non compare nel file di log.

Il comando per il ripristino dei moduli perl non lo conosco, provo a guardare le pagine di man. Se nel frattempo te lo ricordi, sarebbe cosa gradita se me lo indicassi.

Grazie

----------

## Tigerwalk

L'ultimo -uND world mi ha compilato la versione 2.20.1 di gnome-panel, senza errori. Ho controllato anche con revdep-rebuild ed è tutto o.k.

Metto risolto anche se non ho capito il motivo della mancata compilazione della versione 2.18.3.....

----------

